# 2-3 month stay in Bavaria with small children



## tompii (Sep 20, 2021)

Hi,

My wife and I wish to take our 4 small children (ages 7, 5, 3 and 0.5) for a 2-3 months long trip in Germany.

Our idea is find a nice town somewhere in Bavaria (because we love the Alpes and the proximity to Auatria), rent a private house for the entire period, and enjoy both the town daily life and weekend trips around the area.

Can you recommend on such towns in Bavaria (not big cities) where we'll find plenty of nearby activities for children (community center, parks, museum, sports activities, country-club, etc), and is location within a decent driving distance for national parks, lakes and mountains?

Thanks!


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

How well do all of you speak German? What activities are you looking for your children? What size town are you looking for?


----------



## tompii (Sep 20, 2021)

None of us speak german 

As far as in-town activities go, any outdoor activity is great (playground, sports, parks, lakes or pool), dates are August-October, so I guess not all will be relevant.

Size of town is not critical, smaller is always nicer, but I guess that a population bigger than 25k is nearing a city in its atmosphere.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Since you don't speak German, you need to look at the tourist areas which cater to foreign tourists such as Garmisch-Partenkirchen. However, renting a furnished house in these areas for a few months is going to be pricey (it is sometimes possible to negotiate lower long-stay rates). I would suggest starting by searching for _Ferienhäuser_ in Bavaria.


----------



## tompii (Sep 20, 2021)

Thank you.
Are there any cheaper alternatives for tourist rentals in Bavaria (rural area or towns)? For example, farms where you can participate in daily work in exchange with cheaper accomodations.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I would concur with the advice given: this sounds like a perfectly feasible, lovely plan provided you've got lots of money to rent a decent house. No idea what that would cost, but likely not cheap; I'm sure you can get busy on AirBnB or VRBO to start looking. Otherwise, given that you speak no German, you probably don't want to go somewhere too small. Garmisch is an option, maybe look at Bad Tölz because of the long American presence in the area (just a guess) or simply fling a dart and go anywhere sizeable within half an hour of the mountains. Wherever the dart lands you will have plenty of parks and playgrounds and activities and things to do with children.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

tompii said:


> Are there any cheaper alternatives for tourist rentals in Bavaria (rural area or towns)? For example, farms where you can participate in daily work in exchange with cheaper accomodations.


What is your budget for three months (after paying for plane tickets and insurance for the 6 of you)? Have you travelled in Europe before?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

tompii said:


> Thank you.
> Are there any cheaper alternatives for tourist rentals in Bavaria (rural area or towns)? For example, farms where you can participate in daily work in exchange with cheaper accomodations.


There is workaway.info, wwoof.net, helpx.net, holiday4help.com, and probably more. Whether any of the hosts are in places you want to be, have enough space to accommodate six persons, or whether that type of travel is practically possible with two toddlers... You will need very specific hosts, who may or may not exits.


----------

